# the importance of the pre-assembly



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2006)

man!!! I was assembling my 1942 Firestone Pilot yesterday after getting things painted and found that a few things I had taken for granted were not correct to the point of not fitting at all ( a nice set of original paint fenders for one!!!). first the fenders are aparently from a post war bike and don't fit the pre war frame (did you guys know that the position of the seat stay fender attach point is about 2 inches different between pre and post war? why would they change that????), so I thought I would use the N.O.S set bought from e-bay but the rear though matching paint with the 26" front is 24" !!! I have a beat up rear I can use but it will need some attention and either I will have to re paint the original paint front ruining the "pair" or use a different one and save that set for a post war project I guess. what a pain! the funny part is I used the color of the original paint fenders on the bike rather than picking a different color, now it looks like it didn't matter anyway! My advice is always pre-assemble before you start your project don't assume you have the parts you need or you might end up like me.

P.S. I'll post photos later (if I ever get it together)


----------

